# Fender Blues Deluxe Reissue or Fender deluxe reverb



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

In your opinion which amp is the best buy for the money. The Fender Blues Deluxe Reissue which is the tweed one or The Fender Deluxe Reverb Reissue ?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the deluxe reverb reissue is the better sounding amp. Not sure what the price difference is though.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i played the tweed quite a bit, i liked it alot. the thing that bugged me was knowing the tube are mounted to a greenboard. at about $800 including tax, i wanted more so i waited. i really like the vht i got instead. i would think for what you pay for the fender new, you could get something better. but these guys could better tell you about


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Agreed !!!



dolphinstreet said:


> I think the deluxe reverb reissue is the better sounding amp. Not sure what the price difference is though.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Even though the deluxe reverb costs more money I think IMO that the blues deluxe is the better amp. It definately has more power and it is a lot smoother sounding. You can get some twang out of the blues deluxe but you cannot get that smooth blues sound out of the deluxe reverb. I am going to try out the Ampeg GVT52 112. Back in the early 70's thats all I played through and they made a good product then but then again so did Fender!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

No Smooth Blues sound with the Deluxe reverb!..you GOT to be kidding right?



dino said:


> Even though the deluxe reverb costs more money I think IMO that the blues deluxe is the better amp. It definately has more power and it is a lot smoother sounding. You can get some twang out of the blues deluxe but you cannot get that smooth blues sound out of the deluxe reverb. I am going to try out the Ampeg GVT52 112. Back in the early 70's thats all I played through and they made a good product then but then again so did Fender!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

The Deluxe Reverb is commonly regarded as the most recorded amp in history. The Blues Deluxe hasn't been around long enough to be held in the same regard, and it's popularity is driven more by its price point than its tone.

The construction of the Deluxe Reverb Reissue is a reasonable (IMHO) compromise of old school and modern manufacturing and is certainly more reparable than the Blues Deluxe. The Deluxe Reverb Reissue has tubes mounted in the chassis, not circuit board mounted.

I own a Deluxe Reverb Reissue and it's my favourite. I have owned a Marshall JCM800 and an AC30. and others less notable. The Deluxe Reverb is very versatile, a great pedal platform, the right size and power. YMMV


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I currently own a DRRI and have owned a Blues Deluxe. Honestly, they're both awesome amps, I still miss that Blues. They're both very different beasts though. The Deluxe is a great pedal platform without a huge, huge amount of clean headroom (breaks up around five) that being said it's plenty loud enough for any gig. It's also got a bit more of a sagged feel, you get more compression at lower volumes. The reverb and trem are really second to none in terms of onboard verb & trem.

The way I ran the blues was the crunch channel always on with the gain relatively low, with just a tiny bit of dirt if you played hard. I'd boost that with overdrives for a really wicked rock crunch. Way more headroom if you played clean, and the reverb on it sounded pretty killer as well. So it really depends what you want to play with it.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree with KujaSE. I had a Blues Deluxe for many years. Very clean amp that takes OD pedals very well.
Played the hell out of that amp. My buddy had a Deluxe, which I thought had the breakup I was missing with the Blues.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've owned several of the recent Fender amps (59 Bassman RI, bubinga Blues Jr, tweed & woody Pro Jr, Deluxe Reverb RI, Custom Vibrolux Reverb & Vibro King) & my fave amp is the Vibro King but it's weight & price point disqualify it, so my vote goes to the Custom Vibrolux Reverb. Sparkly, round cleans (not as harsh as a DRRI), decent trem & verb, adequate headroom. Thanks to the lack of a negative feedback loop (this is more a mini VK than a BF VLux RI), there's lots of crunch on tap on the normal channel. Can be had used for under a grand, so you can afford to replace those Jensens that remind me of my former mother-in-law (shrill & farty).


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

dradlin said:


> The construction of the Deluxe Reverb Reissue is a reasonable (IMHO) compromise of old school and modern manufacturing and is certainly more reparable than the Blues Deluxe. *The Deluxe Reverb Reissue has tubes mounted in the chassis, not circuit board mounted*.YMMV


I did not know this...


----------

